
Testing the validity of mindfulness vs. the Big Five for mental health - yasp
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0191886919307081
======
yasp
Original title:

Testing the incremental validity of dispositional mindfulness over and above
the Big Five in accounting for mental health: A facet-level structural-
equation modeling and predictor communality and dominance approach

